# HAPPY BIRTHDAY UFO8MyCOW



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Have A Happy Birthday


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday UFO8MyCOW! 
(BTW you have one of my favorite nicks on the board! 



)


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A happy birthday to you. So what did you get, tell us tell us !!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

habby firbday!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

happy birthday


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy horror Day


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Happy happy birthday to you!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy belated Bday!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to youhoo!
Happy Birthday to you!

Sorry so late, power was out.


----------

